# Intermittent fasting



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone here follows this diet? It's not new but it's quite popular now, basically you fast for 16 hours and eat everything on that 8 hours window. There's some variations to it like the warrior diet but the 16/8 is the optimal.

It's quite funny because like a few months ago all bodybuilders were saying that you need casein before sleep and you should eat every 3 hours to prevent your body from going into a catabolic state but now they're just training fasted, etc. 

I've been doing it for one week now, fasting 16~20 hours, no problems till now. Just don't think about food lol Also i don't feel so bad if i slip a cake or whatever in my diet since i think: "well i skipped breakfast already, a piece of cake won't harm me."
There's also a research saying that fasting can prevent cancer: http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2013/07/fasting-cures-cancer-2497632.html

More info about the diet here: http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html
And lots more if you google it


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. I think it is rather foolish to NOT do IF. So many health benefits. So many gains. SO much dem abs.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

it works...try doing HIIT cardio in a fasted state


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't really workout fasted because it wouldn't fit my schedule :/ 
Unless i fast for 24 hours and eat everything in a 1 hour window, but that's just too much lol


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

This seems like a real good way to end up with an eating disorder.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> This seems like a real good way to end up with an eating disorder.


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> This seems like a real good way to end up with an eating disorder.


You shouldn't be so close minded, look more into the diet and you will see the benefits


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> This seems like a real good way to end up with an eating disorder.


An eating disorder won't come from IF. IF is still eating all your necessary calories. It's not depriving yourself of food, but eating them in a smaller time window. There's nothing wrong with that.

I've done it, it's great for re-calibrating your (incorrect) hunger feelings. I may start it up again. I remember feeling really refreshed when I did it.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

juice or just water fasting is a great way to lose weight. its how ive always lost weight in the past. i'll keep the weight off for 1-3 years, then something will happen, and it'll come back on.. but it does work.

people will say "omgz starving yourself is so bad" ignore them. as long as you take a multi-vitamin and other supplements your body needs and closely monitor your body, you will be fine. Most recently, I went 14 days without solid food, and lost 15 lbs. but I was already in the average weight range, thats why I didnt lose more. The more overweight you are, the more you lose each day.

but do please be careful not to over do it.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never really followed it because I tend to have a hard time sticking to a strict schedule.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

fineline said:


> juice or just water fasting is a great way to lose weight. its how ive always lost weight in the past. i'll keep the weight off for 1-3 years, then something will happen, and it'll come back on.. but it does work.
> 
> people will say "omgz starving yourself is so bad" ignore them. as long as you take a multi-vitamin and other supplements your body needs and closely monitor your body, you will be fine. Most recently, I went 14 days without solid food, and lost 15 lbs. but I was already in the average weight range, thats why I didnt lose more. The more overweight you are, the more you lose each day.
> 
> but do please be careful not to over do it.


^Please, no one mistake this for IF. This is just....

IF is simply fasting for 16+ hours a day.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to try this! I'm working towards it.


----------



## TimCa (Apr 19, 2014)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I've never really followed it because I tend to have a hard time sticking to a strict schedule.


I have read a lot of articles about a version of IF where you just fast for 24 hours once a week. Basically it just amounts to skipping breakfast and lunch once a week. I am trying it now. I am about 4 hours away from hitting 24 hours. I was pretty hungry for a while between 11 am and 1 pm, but at 3 pm I am feeling alright.

Maybe a little hungry...


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

i do the warrior diet for a couple of days in a row then go back to eating as i wish
it will burn fat and you'll get use to not eating all the time
also i feel the fast during the day harmonizes with my anxiety of being at work, and when i get home i rest and eat
its actually a long under-eating phase followed by an overeating phase 
during the under-eating phase eat very little, you'll be hungry, big deal
satisfaction comes at night
it works by using fat for energy and not glucose so avoid sugar and complex carbs during day
tip-skip carbs during day unless its a raw piece of fruit (thats okay)
give yourself a break first time


----------



## TimCa (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't really understand the warrior diet. What is the point of overeating when you break your fast?

I had a decent sized meal when I broke my fast, a Chipotle burrito, but that was it. I didn't feel hungry afterwards.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

TimCa said:


> I don't really understand the warrior diet. What is the point of overeating when you break your fast?
> 
> I had a decent sized meal when I broke my fast, a Chipotle burrito, but that was it. I didn't feel hungry afterwards.


according to the writer of the warrior diet your body is better able to absorb the nutrition from your big meal after the fast. plus you got to eat sometime. 
everyone is going to be different depending on shape size metabolism etc so if you were satisfied after that burrito then maybe thats all you needed. the rule of thumb the writer uses is stop eating when you feel more thirsty than hungry.


----------



## carven (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried it for about a month and after the first 4 or so days I stopped seeing results. It really pissed me off since it was hard to do without getting any results. I have heard such good things about it everywhere but what do you do what it doesn't work for you?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever done a juice fast without a doctors supervision? I want to do it but no way am I going to pay for those expensive guided fasts.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> This seems like a real good way to end up with an eating disorder.


Did it for about 3-4 months last year. No eating disorders here.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

OK but are you hungry all the time or does it really pass after a few days like they say it does??


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ The first week is the hardest. You get huge cravings and all you want to do is eat, but after the first week, I grew a tolerance to fasting. The hardest part is working out in fasted state.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I tried IF for a week or two, and I really liked it. I am considering doing it again. It really makes eating a lot simpler; I don't have to worry all the time about whether to eat out or at a party or social event or whatever.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

What are you guys doing specifically? How long on and how long off?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

brooke_brigham said:


> What are you guys doing specifically? How long on and how long off?


16 hours fasting, 8 hours eating seems to be the standard. When I did it, however, I only ended up eating during 1 or 2 hours a day, which was not a great idea.


----------

